# Magnum Subwoofers no power source?



## Drizzlehere (Jun 10, 2010)

i have a double box with Magnum brand Subwoofers.
i had to stop driving my car due to issues with registration so it sat in my driveway
now that im ready to use it again after about 4 months
the subwoofers suddenly stopped working.
i opened my backseat to see when i turn on the car the blue power light does not turn on for the sub woofers. everything else works fine and the way it did when i left it.

anyone have any idea what it could be?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Drizzlehere said:


> i have a double box with Magnum brand Subwoofers.
> i had to stop driving my car due to issues with registration so it sat in my driveway
> now that im ready to use it again after about 4 months
> the subwoofers suddenly stopped working.
> ...


 Use a regular test light, first check the turn on led then 12 constant, finally use it to check the ground also. Sounds like its going into protect mode.


----------

